# Lake Stone is dead



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

These are 3 very nice lakes to visit. You would think that being in the Florida fishing capital, we could actually have a lake that has fish in it.

Tried everything I knew today at Stone Lake without a bite. Have all the bass been caught?

Is there a current stocking, management plan?

Is anyone catching bass there?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

October 2009electrofishing for LMB showed plenty of LMBin Stone Lake,3500 Channel catfish stocked in Stone lake in mid November ranging from 12-15". This time of the year with water temps in the mid to upper 50 degree mark fishing can be tough. Slow metabolism = not feeding much!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you happen to see if anyone was catching any crappie at all or heard if anyone has caught any lately?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

BIGTIME SLOW! I agree....... fished hurricane last monday afternoon, 5hrs. nothing! bear tuesday afternoon, 4hrs. nothing! finally got 2 & lost one @ karick on wednesday right before dark. a week or 2 of mild weather & it should pick up.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I had 2 crappie poles rigged hanging over the side all day-nothing. I fully expected to see the crappie guys. When the crappie bite is on you will know it by the boats by the dam.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Now if I'm reading between the lines correctly, "bassn8ed" is telling us that he limited out on bass and crappie at Lake Stone and did real well at Bear and Hurricane lakes as well. Unforntunately, he didn't tell us what bait he wasn't using!LOL


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow now that is reading into a story! I guess I will now be labeled as a liar, well we are all fisherman. Early to bed early to rise fish like hell and tell a bunch of lies.

I am going Friday to Ice pond. I will post pictures with fish, boat, rod and reel as well as lures used.

Hell I might even take a picture of my truck, so you know what kind of truck it takes to get there.:moon


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree fishing in stone can be VERY difficult this time of year. They should have been in the old creek channel, surprised you couldn't find at least a few. What did the grass situation look like? I have not been there is a few months due to the fact that the grass kept getting worse and worse. Last time I fished stone (aug) The grass had gotten so thick it would wear a battery done and most of the back fingers were not accessible. I had heard they were trying to kill it out. Has the lake cleared up ANY?????


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

The grass is not too bad, mostly only along the banks. toward the shallow end it is floating around everywhere.


----------

